# Twisted Spine



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Seek out an Osteopath. Imo, all riders should have one in their back pocket. You cannot address structure with addressing soft tissue, nor soft tissue without structure. An Osteo is an entirely different creature than either a chiro, physio, or massage therapist. Can't say enough about how it's changed my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I had major issues with my lower back, hips and feet. I rode one stirrup hole shorter on my right leg, when sitting straight, my pelvis was pulled up on one side. Cant tell you what a difference my massage therapist made. chiro made no difference for me, because it was muscles that were pulling everything out of alignment. Good insoles in my shoes got rid of the issues I was having with the arches of my feet. I now ride with equal stirrup length, and the back and hip pain is rare.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm with you, there are VERY few instances, none that I can even think of at the moment, where I would allow a doctor to tell me that I can no longer ride. That's a really good thing for a doctor to tell me if they want me to seek a second opinion! :lol: 

In regards to wanting to drive him if it does turn out that you can't ride anymore, is he trained for it or do you know of a trainer who can help you? Just thinking safety-wise since driving is a completely different animal. Still lots of fun, just a different skill set for the horse is all.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been teaching him to pull standards and go-karts, things like that until I find a cart and then my dads friend will help. I think Danny will take to it really well, he takes every new thing well. I could have jumped him on first day with a bitless bridle.

My physio said the chiropractor must have worded what ever is wrong with my back badly, the vertebrae at the curve of my back are slightly extended, my upper back is really tight. She said she couldn't feel anything out of place. She may be arranging an x ray to get a better idea of what's going on.

I'm sorry for taking so long to answer, I've been really quite busy.


----------

